# 69 GTO Disc Brake conversion



## funbooker (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought a partially restored 69 and got a ton of parts. It had all the old brakes, lines, etc. stripped and it looks like most of the parts for a disc brake conversion are included.

I could use a schematic to I can figure out things like the diameter of the line that runs from front to back and any junctions it runs through, where it attaches to the frame, etc. If I could see it laid out I'd be able to figure out what I have and what I need. 

Any printed instructions of better still, downloadable instructions would be great. I have the shop manual for the original car but I need to know how much is different with the conversion.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Getdiscbrakes.com is right stuff detailing. They have some downloadable color instructions that are decent.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

If the lines are missing off the car, just order the complete line kit from Stainless Steel Brakes. They have a complete kit along with all the required individual parts.

Lars


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

lars said:


> If the lines are missing off the car, just order the complete line kit from Stainless Steel Brakes. They have a complete kit along with all the required individual parts.


....so does InlineTube 

Bear


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

line front to rear is one piece and depends on whether disc or drums were used at the front, since combination valve for discs used a different flare nut size than drums.


----------



## funbooker (Apr 18, 2012)

*Brake lines*

That stuff about the line diameter and flares, junctions, etc is the kind of stuff I'm not finding anywhere. It has disks in the front and back, or it will when I figure out how to hook them up.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

I got a four wheel disc set up from Auto City Classic in Minnesota. They helped me with questions that I had - give them a call - maybe they'll help - 800-828-2212.


----------

